

Big Tobacco puts countries on trial as concerns over TTIP deals mount (2014) - primroot
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/analysis-and-features/big-tobacco-puts-countries-on-trial-as-concerns-over-ttip-deals-mount-9807478.html

======
transfire
You know what. It is one thing to inform people of the risk of cigarettes and
to encourage them never to start and to help them quit (and for God's sake
make the tobacco companies publish their ingredients already!) -- but it is
entirely another thing to legislate them into what is effectively prohibition.
Man has been smoking tobacco for thousands of years, and along comes the
modern nanny state that is going to tell you exactly what you can and cannot
do in every little corner of your life. It is getting way out of control.

Note, I say this irrespective of the TTIP, which I am pretty sure I would
oppose (if I knew what it entailed) for the very same reasons.

~~~
primroot
What is it that amounts to effective prohibition? I did not find it.

------
MichaelCrawford
Noam Chomsky write in "Deterring Democracy" that Thailand once banned tobacco
imports to protect the health of its people, but was forced to back down
because the US Federal Government - not a tobacco company - threatened
Thailand with trade sanctions.

~~~
primroot
[http://www1.american.edu/ted/cigar.htm](http://www1.american.edu/ted/cigar.htm)

